# Ludwigia or Hemigraphis? and other.



## Aitite (Nov 17, 2007)

With the first I doubt between Ludwigia (repens?) or Hemigraphis.
The second coultd be Hemigraphis. Isn't it?. Which?

Many thanks


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

1st looks like Ludwigia repens.

2nd I'm not sure but it may very well be "Purple Waffle", a non-aquatic Hemigraphis....


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

The 2nd one look like Barclaya longifolia "red"
The 1st look like ludwigia brevive submerge form.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first is definitely a _Ludwigia_, probably _L. repens_.

The second looks like it's a _Hemigraphis_, possibly _H. repanda_. It looks superficially like _Barclaya_ in the photo but the veins aren't right for that and the leaf texture is different as well. The second plant is not aquatic and will not survive submerged.


----------



## TheKillHaa (Sep 15, 2007)

1.- L Repens.. thats occurs when acuatics plants are emerged,, some change shapes and forms dramatically... 
2.- ??


----------

